
Confessions of a Black Hat – Is Matt Cutts a Fraud? - codecondo
http://themoralconcept.net/#mc
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Is it just me or does that guy seem a little unhinged?

~~~
natefriedman
His writing is a bit indulgent but I think he has some really good points.
Instead of being transparent on rankings, it forces sites to guess how to
improve rankings and encourages them to spend money with Google to buy
traffic. This is immoral since it is abuse of Google's monopoly power.

~~~
dkuntz2
So... They should be transparent and make it really easy to game the system,
as opposed to actively attempting to keep people from gaming the system?

------
hashtag
I stopped reading part way. The author or writer really likes to beat around
the bushes and include a lot of unnecessary crap instead of getting straight
to the point.

